# Server Überlastet!



## Gazeran (15. Mai 2012)

WIESOOOO!?


----------



## Theopa (15. Mai 2012)

Keine Ahnung, vllt. haben noch 2-3 andere vom Release erfahren?

Ich würde ja sagen "Wer reinkommt bitte melden", diejenigen werden aber die nächsten Stunden was anderes zu tun haben


----------



## Derius (15. Mai 2012)

Release in Europa

d.h 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial_of_Service

Glaube das reicht :-) also keine Threads mehr erstellen.


----------



## DonSarcinella (15. Mai 2012)

Für was war der Stress Test den sie gemacht haben ...  Hoffen wir das es ned all zu lang dauert bis wir reinkommen.. Wir haben lang genug gewartet!


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Mai 2012)

das schöne ist, die fehlermeldung 37 (server überlastet) soll laut blizz forenpost erst nach 40 sekunden geschehen sofern der client nicht verbinden kann, bei mir kommt er aber sofort


----------



## Captn.Pwn (15. Mai 2012)

<spam> Neiiiin Blizzad, ich will nicht mehr warten ;D </spam>


----------



## Derius (15. Mai 2012)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Für was war der Stress Test den sie gemacht haben ...  Hoffen wir das es ned all zu lang dauert bis wir reinkommen.. Wir haben lang genug gewartet!



Für die Server Auslastung im Hochbetrieb, der Release Tag zählt nicht dazu.
So einen Ansturm kann ein Server bzw ein Cluster nicht Standhalten. Da können die Testen wie die wollen.


----------



## Fionas (15. Mai 2012)

Als wäre das nicht schon vorher klar gewesen  Was hab ich drauf gewartet um den berühmten "Login hmmm neeee nich heute" Screen zu sehen und abzuwarten bis die Foren zusammenfallen ^^


----------



## Ukmâsmú (15. Mai 2012)

da drehste doch durch... warum muss es über server laufen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2012)

chillen, war zu erwarten und nach 12 jahren machts die stunde mehr oder weniger nu auch nich


----------



## Murk (15. Mai 2012)

Im Grunde genommen ist es wie eben bei Release eines WOW AddOns, nix geht mehr.

War ja klar, also pennen gehen.


----------



## Fionas (15. Mai 2012)

Für mich heißts eh gleich Falle und morgen in der früh direkt mal nach den Foren schauen ich will doch was zu lachen haben


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2012)

Die benötigte Onlineverbindung intensiviert sozusagen das Spielgefühl


----------



## Contemptio (15. Mai 2012)

Wäre naiv was anderes erwartet zu haben...Aber egal, ich meld mich grad auch im sekundentakt an^^


----------



## Derius (15. Mai 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> chillen, war zu erwarten und nach 12 jahren machts die stunde mehr oder weniger nu auch nich



Genau, Welt geht ja erst im Dezember unter :-)


----------



## Spunky25 (15. Mai 2012)

immer das gleiche...
dabei ist das grösstenteils ein offline spiel...
hätten se ne halbe stunde früher unangekündigt die server hochgefahrfen, wären die leute stossweise reingekommen aber so wars ja klar^^


----------



## Murk (15. Mai 2012)

Übrigens, das gesammte Battle.net steht, wer jetzt noch was dran machen muss.....


----------



## Xelyna1990 (15. Mai 2012)

Danke blizzard das ihr ein Offline spielen nicht möglich macht =) ich schau gern bei einem Spiel wie diablo das ich sowieso alleine spiel in die röhre...


----------



## Ferox21 (15. Mai 2012)

Da sehen wir mal wieder, welche wunderbaren Vorteile so eine Bindung an einen online Account doch bringen. Es ist Releasetag und alle Spieler hängen am Servertropf. Zwar hoffe ich noch, dass Blizzard das bis morgen hinbekommen wird, aber es ist eben dennoch mehr als ärgerlich, wenn man gerade zu Beginn gleich mal mit Problemen startet.


----------



## Fionas (15. Mai 2012)

Murk schrieb:


> Übrigens, das gesammte Battle.net steht, wer jetzt noch was dran machen muss.....



Hehehe das heißt dann wohl auch: Winkewinke Wow Server ^^ uh da wird die WOW Gemeinde schreien welche auf D3 Pfeifen


----------



## xAmentx (15. Mai 2012)

Man (zumindest ich) kommt noch nichmal mehr auf die D3 oder WoW seite von Blizz =/
Werd mich wohl oder übel schlafen legen und hoffen, dass es morgen funktioniert...


----------



## madmurdock (15. Mai 2012)

13 Euro Joker!!!! Oh wait...


----------



## Nerdavia (15. Mai 2012)

Tztz.....schauen und verstehen


http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/status


----------



## Belgor (15. Mai 2012)

Naja trotzdem, bei den Einnahmen von Blizzard hätte man doch ein paar mehr Server stellen können, zumindest für den Release um 0uhr -.-


----------



## Deadwayn (15. Mai 2012)

Bei mir sagt es manchmal, dass meine Login-Daten inkorrekt sind 
Sehr seltsam


----------



## Oníshanu (15. Mai 2012)

Bin extra was wachgeblieben um das hier lesen zu dürfen haha 
Ich werds mir wohl auch in ein paar Tagen holen wenn die Server und alles dann richtig läuft bis dahin schlaft gut!


----------



## Immortahlia (15. Mai 2012)

mhh ich glaube es könnte auch schlimmer kommen: erst morgen früh?
weiss einer was davon von euch?
ich bete ja immernoch, dass es och noch gehen wird die nacht :S


----------



## Fionas (15. Mai 2012)

Belgor schrieb:


> Naja trotzdem, bei den Einnahmen von Blizzard hätte man doch ein paar mehr Server stellen können, zumindest für den Release um 0uhr -.-



Um einfach zu sagen: Nö^^


----------



## Gazeran (15. Mai 2012)

ICH BIN DRIN! YAAAAAA


----------



## Elbente (15. Mai 2012)

Oh schade. Hätte doch mal ins Bettchen gehen sollen.


----------



## Fionas (15. Mai 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Bin extra was wachgeblieben um das hier lesen zu dürfen haha
> Ich werds mir wohl auch in ein paar Tagen holen wenn die Server und alles dann richtig läuft bis dahin schlaft gut!



Du auch ? ^^


----------



## Holyjudge (15. Mai 2012)

erhält sonst noch einer nach ~ 30 sekunden die Fehlermeldung error 75 ? 
Und ja ich bin in Europa Global Play!


----------



## madmurdock (15. Mai 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> ICH BIN DRIN! YAAAAAA



Du lügst doch!


----------



## Gicht (15. Mai 2012)

Ich sag nur "offline-Spiel". Was Blizz da abgeliefert hat, ist nicht ärgerlich, sondern verdammt frech. 

Und ja, ich will ab der ersten Minute spielen dürfen. Immerhin kann ich ein neu gekauftes Buch/Zeitschrift auch sofort lesen.


----------



## Dakia (15. Mai 2012)

Also WoW scheint davon nicht betroffen zu sein, läuft ganz normal.
Aber in D3 komm ich auch nicht rein


----------



## Gazeran (15. Mai 2012)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Du lügst doch!



Nope, namen gesaved 
Lux
Dennis
usw.


----------



## Spunky25 (15. Mai 2012)

Immortahlia schrieb:


> mhh ich glaube es könnte auch schlimmer kommen: erst morgen früh?
> weiss einer was davon von euch?
> ich bete ja immernoch, dass es och noch gehen wird die nacht :S



Im Login Screen steht auf Deutsch 15.5. =:00 Uhr das dürfte für un s gelten... ansonsten wahre verarsche^^


----------



## Valharis (15. Mai 2012)

und ich hab extra vorgeschlafen um die Nacht durchzumachen......

hätt ich mir auch denken können^^

hat noch jemand den Fehler das die Login Daten nicht stimmen?

Die Login-Daten sind doch die selben wie bei WoW bzw dem battle.net Account oder?


----------



## Fionas (15. Mai 2012)

mehr kann man zu der Aktion einfach nicht sagen.


----------



## Nerdavia (15. Mai 2012)

NOCH MAL !!!!!!

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/status

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/status

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/status

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/status

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xAmentx (15. Mai 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Nope, namen gesaved
> Lux
> Dennis
> usw.



Die namen sichern hätest dir sparen können 
Ist nich so wie bei wow, dass jeder name nur einmal vorkommen darf aufm Server, da alles über deinen Battle-Tag läuft. Kannst auch alle deine Chars
gleich nennen^^


----------



## Fionas (15. Mai 2012)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> NOCH MAL !!!!!!
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/status
> 
> ...



Nu lass uns doch den Spaß


----------



## Immortahlia (15. Mai 2012)

mhh iwas ist da faul
scheint doch so zu sein (egal was im login screen steht)
Countdown


----------



## Captn.Pwn (15. Mai 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Nope, namen gesaved
> Lux
> Dennis
> usw.



Ist Namen sichern nicht eh für die Katz wenn es Battletags gibt?



Nerdavia schrieb:


> NOCH MAL !!!!!!
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/status
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ob es an mir liegt, aber die Seite lädt auch nicht ;D


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Mai 2012)

Bin drin


----------



## Gazeran (15. Mai 2012)

"Sie wurden vom Dienst getrennt!"
NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!


----------



## The Bang (15. Mai 2012)

Ihr wundert euch noch ?  ich hab es prophezeit mit der Macht des Vodoo zu 100% es ist einfach ein fail. Keine ahung da soll Blizzard nen Bonus oder irgendwas rausspringen lassen für den Fail.


----------



## Némisis aus Sturmwind (15. Mai 2012)

Also die Antwort, es wäre naiv von den Usern zu glauben, Blizz könnte mal einen Release erfolgreich beschreiten ist schon bezeichnend. 
Es ist nicht der erst Release Tag in der Geschichte von Blizz und man muss eines mal ganz deutlich sagen. Blizz hat eine Geschäftsbeziehung 
zu seinen Usern uns sollte mal endlich ordentliche Arbeit liefern. Der Anstum muss bekannt gewesen sein, zumindest wissen die wieviele Boxen und Jahrespässe
Blizz verkloppt. Rein geschäftlich ist das ne glatte Notte 6! Würden sie nicht mit unserer Sucht spielen, wären längst viele woanders ...wo ist denn das technisch Problem
einer Warteschlange oder anderer Kapazität zu erhöhen.

Blizz das ist echt nur noch erbärmlich und bestimmt nicht anders für MOP zu erwarten ...wie immer ...

viel Spass beim Zocken in ein/zwei Tagen oder mehr....


----------



## xAmentx (15. Mai 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> "Sie wurden vom Dienst getrennt!"
> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!


Warum sollte es dir auch besser ergehen wie uns 
So ich geh pennen gn8^^


----------



## Roppelt (15. Mai 2012)

Versteh manche leute nicht..es ist zwar ein Offline spiel aber einige haben den sinn hinter diesem onlinegedöns nicht kapiert..macht euch nochmal schlau..vieleicht lest ihr ja mal irgendwie sowas raus wie "dadurch kann man den leuten ständig ohne addons rauszubringen neuen Content bieten per patches und D3 dadurch zu einen fasst endlos spiel machen weil je nach bedarf immer qieder neue sachen reingepatcht werden können"..Fetatures inbegriffen.. stand da nicht so scharz auf weiss aber man sollte es sich denken können!!!

gruss


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Bin drin



denkste, bin zwar in der characktererstellunga ber nun fehler 64 :/


----------



## Spunky25 (15. Mai 2012)

Immortahlia schrieb:


> mhh iwas ist da faul
> scheint doch so zu sein (egal was im login screen steht)
> Countdown



Dann dürfte aber nicht die fehlermeldung 37 kommen, dass die server ausgelastet sind denk ich... vor 00 uhr kam wenn ich mich recht erinnere ne andere fehllermeldung
aber ich les hier auch teilweise viel über den simultanen release überall auf der welt... -.- ka atm muss eh pennen nu wollt nur kurz reinschaun noch^^


----------



## Anglus (15. Mai 2012)

Immortahlia schrieb:


> mhh iwas ist da faul
> scheint doch so zu sein (egal was im login screen steht)
> Countdown



Der link kann sich auch nur auf Amiland beziehen da würde es passen mit dem Countdown.Konnte mich gerade auch kurz einloggen aber bin wieder geflogen dann :-(.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2012)

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/status


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Mai 2012)

Roppelt schrieb:


> Versteh manche leute nicht..es ist zwar ein Offline spiel aber einige haben den sinn hinter diesem onlinegedöns nicht kapiert..macht euch nochmal schlau..vieleicht lest ihr ja mal irgendwie sowas raus wie "dadurch kann man den leuten ständig ohne addons rauszubringen neuen Content bieten per patches und D3 dadurch zu einen fasst endlos spiel machen weil je nach bedarf immer qieder neue sachen reingepatcht werden können"..Fetatures inbegriffen.. stand da nicht so scharz auf weiss aber man sollte es sich denken können!!!
> 
> gruss



weil patches ja grundsätzlich ein kundenkonto voraussetzen....


----------



## Spunky25 (15. Mai 2012)

Roppelt schrieb:


> Versteh manche leute nicht..es ist zwar ein Offline spiel aber einige haben den sinn hinter diesem onlinegedöns nicht kapiert..macht euch nochmal schlau..vieleicht lest ihr ja mal irgendwie sowas raus wie "dadurch kann man den leuten ständig ohne addons rauszubringen neuen Content bieten per patches und D3 dadurch zu einen fasst endlos spiel machen weil je nach bedarf immer qieder neue sachen reingepatcht werden können"..Fetatures inbegriffen.. stand da nicht so scharz auf weiss aber man sollte es sich denken können!!!
> 
> gruss



ich denke eher es ist wie bei allem hauptsächlich als kopierschutz gedacht, da viele es sicherlich eh nur offline spielen wolllen... aber sicherlich wird dadurch auch teils überwacht, mit der begründung man tue dies nur um 
cheaten vorzubeugen^^ xD


----------



## Roppelt (15. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> weil patches ja grundsätzlich ein kundenkonto voraussetzen....




hast du doch hat jeder der das spielen will


----------



## Immortahlia (15. Mai 2012)

Spunky25 schrieb:


> Dann dürfte aber nicht die fehlermeldung 37 kommen, dass die server ausgelastet sind denk ich... vor 00 uhr kam wenn ich mich recht erinnere ne andere fehllermeldung
> aber ich les hier auch teilweise viel über den simultanen release überall auf der welt... -.- ka atm muss eh pennen nu wollt nur kurz reinschaun noch^^



dito - ich wollte auch nur reinschauen und schon mal meine chars erstellen ^^ und die ersten meter niedermetzeln xD
na die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
hoffentlich ändert sich der serverstatus bald


----------



## Holyjudge (15. Mai 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/status



auf diese Anzeigen kann man sich nicht verlassen wenn ein solch großer ansturmn herrscht


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Mai 2012)

Roppelt schrieb:


> hast du doch hat jeder der das spielen will



mir geht es darum das dein argument warum das so gemacht wurde totaler quark ist.


----------



## Anglus (15. Mai 2012)

Gibt hier bei buffed auch ne News mit vielen fehlern drin die auftreten können und wie man sie löst.Und Fehler 37 heisst definitv Server überlastet also warten und später versuchen.


----------



## Roppelt (15. Mai 2012)

Spunky25 schrieb:


> ich denke eher es ist wie bei allem hauptsächlich als kopierschutz gedacht, da viele es sicherlich eh nur offline spielen wolllen... aber sicherlich wird dadurch auch teils überwacht, mit der begründung man tue dies nur um
> cheaten vorzubeugen^^ xD



wenn es 100% offline wäre dann würde das mit dem cheaten blizz am arsch vorbei gehen da ja alle anderen spiele auf dem markt die offline sind gecheatet werden können.. glaube eher es ist in erster linie wegens echt geld ah und die möglichkeit des späteren pvp.. und dann wie ich sagte mit den neuen features die sie gleich nach bedarf per wartung reinbauen können


----------



## Gazeran (15. Mai 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> "Sie wurden vom Dienst getrennt!"
> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!



okay vergisses, bin drin


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Mai 2012)

Roppelt schrieb:


> und dann wie ich sagte mit den neuen features die sie gleich nach bedarf per wartung reinbauen können


 
dude, hör auf son quark zu labern, um ein spiel patchen zu können ist es in keinster weise notwendig ein kundenkonto anzulegen. ein updater der kurz guckt auf welchen stand dein spiel ist reicht da vollkommen aus


----------



## Anglus (15. Mai 2012)

Mittlerweile steht im login screen auch das die server überlastet sind :-)


----------



## Roppelt (15. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> dude, hör auf son quark zu labern, um ein spiel patchen zu können ist es in keinster weise notwendig ein kundenkonto anzulegen. ein updater der kurz guckt auf welchen stand dein spiel ist reicht da vollkommen aus


 leider verstehst du immernoch nicht was ich genau meine ..wir reden also einander vorbei^^... und eh noch schlimmerer text kommt lassen wir es lieber

wünsch dir viel spass in d3...(insofern man denn rein kommt^^)


----------



## Spunky25 (15. Mai 2012)

Screen von Startscreen Eilmeldung


----------



## Krshna (15. Mai 2012)

Zur Info: Bin drin und kann spielen
Drücke Euch die Daumen


----------



## muffel28 (15. Mai 2012)

War wenigstens schon mal bei den 3 AGBs. 

Vl häts geklappt wenn die nicht wären. Egal bisschen probier ich noch ansonsten wartet das Bett


----------



## Hufenbart (15. Mai 2012)

Ich finds eben schade, dass gerade Solo-Spieler, die dieses Spiel nur im Offline-Modus betreiben wollen, in die Röhre gucken MÜSSEN!


----------



## Partuff (15. Mai 2012)

Ist schon ein crack draussen?

In der zeit bis man da überhaupt reinkommt, haben andere schon ein crack programmiert und ins netz gestellt.
Ist schon traurig. Und irgend wann beschwert sich blizzard das es zu viele gecrackte versionen gibt.

Na dann gute nacht an alle!


----------



## Roppelt (15. Mai 2012)

bin schon bei Authentifiziert aber die heldenliste willer noch nicht laden^^


----------



## Roppelt (15. Mai 2012)

bin drin viel glück euch


----------



## muffel28 (15. Mai 2012)

Server laut Liste wieder down teils


----------



## Anglus (15. Mai 2012)

Bin auch drin endlich :-)


----------



## Holyjudge (15. Mai 2012)

Albert Einstein sagte mal folgendes
"Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results."

Genauso fühle ich mich gerade, einloggen - > Error 37 -> einloggen -> Error 37


----------



## myadictivo (15. Mai 2012)

hehe..kann ich ja froh sein meine version erst heute zu bekommen 
die ganze error geschichte hab ich schon am open beta wochenende am ersten abend durchgemacht.. 
wobei ich ja fast noch gedacht habe am release würds eventuell besser laufen, weil alle server online und nicht nur die us


----------



## Gicht (15. Mai 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Nope, namen gesaved
> Lux
> Dennis
> usw.


Du weißt schon, dass das ein Offline-Spiel ist? Den einzigen Namen den man "saven" musste, ist sein BattleTag und da bin ich mir nicht mal so sicher, ob da sogar Redundanzen erlaubt sind.


----------



## Lari (15. Mai 2012)

Wartet mal heute abend so ab 18 Uhr ab 

Ich warte noch eine Weile, bis ich mir D3 zulege. Lass euch Beta testen und die Server Stress testen  Rennt ja nicht weg.


----------



## Gazeran (15. Mai 2012)

Gicht schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass das ein Offline-Spiel ist? Den einzigen Namen den man "saven" musste, ist sein BattleTag und da bin ich mir nicht mal so sicher, ob da sogar Redundanzen erlaubt sind.


Da hab ich doch keinen Plan von ^^
Einfach die standard Game Launch Reaktion xD


----------



## Theopa (15. Mai 2012)

Mich regt gerade ein bisschen auf, dass ich mitten in einem Spiel mit Freunden vom Server geflogen bin. Gute Internetverbindung habe ich natürlich, dennoch bin ich geflogen und die andren können weiterspielen...

Im Moment natürlich keine Möglichkeit sich wieder einzuloggen.
Mal sehen wann der durchschnittliche Spieler offline geht


----------



## Thamann (15. Mai 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> Mich regt gerade ein bisschen auf, dass ich mitten in einem Spiel mit Freunden vom Server geflogen bin. Gute Internetverbindung habe ich natürlich, dennoch bin ich geflogen und die andren können weiterspielen...
> 
> Im Moment natürlich keine Möglichkeit sich wieder einzuloggen.
> Mal sehen wann der durchschnittliche Spieler offline geht



Ja hatte auch das vergnügen ne stunde spielen zu dürfen, und natürlich killt es die verbindung grad als ich beim Skelettkönig bin


----------



## Mirgor (15. Mai 2012)

Ist doch nicht schlimm wenn man nicht spielen kann wenn das Spiel erscheint ,das Geld ist bezahlt ,Ende aus .Rest ist Geschichte .
Ich finde nur immer lustig das die Entwicklerstudios immer Mio Spiele verkaufen und dann völlig überrascht sind das die Käufer auch noch einloggen am ersten Tag .
Selber Schuld der Spieler .


----------



## Belgor (15. Mai 2012)

Kotzt mich auch an. Blizzard stinkt vor Geld und die sind nicht in der Lage, zumindest für den Start genügend Server bereit zu stellen. Und mal ehrlich, wenn das jetzt so ist, wird es in den nächsten Wochen jeden Abend so sein und das kann es ja wohl nicht sein. Das Game ist GEIL aber die Server sind unter aller Sau !!!

Blizzard enttäuscht mich immer mehr :/


----------



## Progamer13332 (15. Mai 2012)

leider sind ja nicht nur die d3 loginserver überlastet, sondern das komplette battlenet wirkt iwie kollabiert. WoW geht nicht und Starcraft auchnet...schon lächerlich wie sie ihr system nicht auf die masse auslegen können obwohl sie vorher schon im stresstest gesehen haben, wie sich das alles auswirkt


----------



## KunQ (15. Mai 2012)

Ihr solltet mal bissl runterkommen, es versuchen sich zig tausende, wenn nicht Millionen einzuloggen und das dadurch die Login Server down gehen oder total belastet sind, weiß Blizzard seit dem BC Release. Nur so viele Leute zu Managen, das hat noch niemand geschafft, weil sowas einfach zur Zeit nicht Möglich ist.

Also abwarten und Teetrinken. Bin auch durch einen Disconecct mit Level 20 im Hardcore-Modus gestorben, regt mich zwar auch auf aber sowas passiert halt und weiter gehts.


----------



## muffel28 (15. Mai 2012)

Ja schade das Blizzard nich Wort hält. Gegen 2 Uhr war ja noch zu lesen man wird was gegen die Serverüberlastungen tun. GIng dann ja auch kurz nnach 2 zum Spielen, aber jetzt halt wieder nix. Ist halt Stosszeit was solls. Würden die Geldsäcke von Blizzard Monatsgebühren verlangen würds mich richtig ärgen aber so. Zum Glück bin ich am Feiertag (Do) nicht da, glaube da gehts rund.


----------



## Bezzlebub (15. Mai 2012)

so ist das halt bei neuen spielen war fast mit akt 3 durch auf normal und naja jetzt zwangspause und das brauchte ich xD


----------



## Kirath (15. Mai 2012)

KunQ schrieb:


> Ihr solltet mal bissl runterkommen, es versuchen sich zig tausende, wenn nicht Millionen einzuloggen und das dadurch die Login Server down gehen oder total belastet sind, weiß Blizzard seit dem BC Release. Nur so viele Leute zu Managen, das hat noch niemand geschafft, weil sowas einfach zur Zeit nicht Möglich ist.
> 
> Also abwarten und Teetrinken. Bin auch durch einen Disconecct mit Level 20 im Hardcore-Modus gestorben, regt mich zwar auch auf aber sowas passiert halt und weiter gehts.




Naja..mich nervts auch. Ich hab mir ein SINGLE-Player Spiel gekauft, kein online oder mmo titel. Finds doof, dass man da nun so richtig garnicht spielen kann, wenn man lust hat.


----------



## Theopa (15. Mai 2012)

So, in Russland sollte es jetzt mindestens kurz vor 0 Uhr sein, vielleicht werden es bald mal ein paar weniger


----------



## Nerdavia (15. Mai 2012)

Ich war noch garnicht drin  
Aber egal....wird schon....läuft ja nicht weg ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2012)

hm login im ersten versuch. seit heute morgen 1:30 ohne probleme. jetzt gerade, prime time ist auch alles okay


----------



## Theopa (15. Mai 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hm login im ersten versuch. seit heute morgen 1:30 ohne probleme. jetzt gerade, prime time ist auch alles okay



Irgendwas machst du wohl anders^^
Entweder unglaublich extremes Glück oder irgendein Trick


----------



## Nerdavia (15. Mai 2012)

Er hats nicht er veräppelt uns


----------



## myadictivo (15. Mai 2012)

tja..heute ist halt offizieller release tag  den tag über konnte ich relativ problemlos zocken..jetzt kommt sofort nach pw eingabe gleich fehlermeldung


----------



## muffel28 (15. Mai 2012)

Oder einfach nur blödes gerede damit man besser ist als alle anderne hier :-)


----------



## myxir21 (15. Mai 2012)

wenn ich durchkomme bei Login, dann lädt er ewig die Charliste. Hab immer abgebrochen. Oder lädt er sie nach 10 Mins doch noch?^^


----------



## baeckerman83 (15. Mai 2012)

KunQ schrieb:


> Ihr solltet mal bissl runterkommen, es versuchen sich zig tausende, wenn nicht Millionen einzuloggen und das dadurch die Login Server down gehen oder total belastet sind, weiß Blizzard seit dem BC Release. Nur so viele Leute zu Managen, das hat noch niemand geschafft, weil sowas einfach zur Zeit nicht Möglich ist.
> 
> Also abwarten und Teetrinken. Bin auch durch einen Disconecct mit Level 20 im Hardcore-Modus gestorben, regt mich zwar auch auf aber sowas passiert halt und weiter gehts.



Wieso runter kommen? Weil man für was bezahlt hat und die von Blizzard mal wieder nur das Geld kassieren aber nicht dafür sorgen, dass man Spielen kann? Nicht mal Single Player geht, weil ist ja online Pflicht. Echt zum kotzen. Deswegen habe ich mit WOW aufgehört. So lohnt es sich gar net nen Spiel zu kaufen.Liefert etwas für das was wir bezahlt haben!


----------



## Nightseed (15. Mai 2012)

myxir21 schrieb:


> wenn ich durchkomme bei Login, dann lädt er ewig die Charliste. Hab immer abgebrochen. Oder lädt er sie nach 10 Mins doch noch?^^



hatte auch mal das problem, weiß auch nicht weiter xD
nja wenn ich nun Skyrim anmach dann vergess ich D3 genau wie heut um 1 uhr xD


----------



## Doomshine (15. Mai 2012)

Kleiner Wermutstropfen: 
Ihr könnt im Hauptmenü unter Optionen/Account die Server-Regionswahl auf Amerika oder Asien ändern. 
Dort funktionieren die Login-Server momentan. 
Ihr müsst dann zwar einen neuen Helden erstellen, aber vielleicht hilft dies dem ein oder anderen die Wartezeit zu überbrücken.


Update: Bin gerade (22:31) auf den europäischen Server gekommen!


----------



## Nelfe (15. Mai 2012)

Mal kurze Frage konnte mich auch eben die ganze zeit net einloggen. jetzt grad gings wieder aber meine erfolge waren weg, hat noch wer das problem?


----------



## Theopa (16. Mai 2012)

So, am Ende eines langen, aber D3-mäßig viel zu kurzen Tages kann ich eines feststellen: Ab 22:30 waren wohl fast alle zufrieden, also entweder offline oder endlich ingame 

Das Offizielle Forum hat sich um die Zeit extrem beruhigt, also scheint das wohl der ungefähre Wendepunkt an Wochentagen zu sein. Morgen Abend kann man sich aber wohl auf 37er/75er bis spät in die Nacht freuen, Feiertag inc 

Btw: Konnte selbst (nach ~4 Stunden) ebenfalls ca. um 22:30 einloggen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2012)

jup um die zeit war eu bugfix eingespielt

das mit dne erfolgenm wird laut twitter bashiok untersucht. meine sind auch weg


----------



## Schnatti (16. Mai 2012)

Mpf,
gestern den ganzen Abend gelernt und früh ins Bett gegangen in der Hoffnung heut morgen zoggen zu können--menno


----------



## Camella (16. Mai 2012)

warum bitte kann ich ein offline Spiel nicht spielen?


----------



## Sanzen (16. Mai 2012)

ganz einfach weil es kein offline spiel mehr ist, da du dich anmelden musst, läuft alles was du machst Online ab, wenn nen einzelspiel startest können ja deine freunde einfach dazujoinen.


----------



## muffel28 (30. Mai 2012)

Sensationell das die Server gerade überlastet sind. Seit 1 Woche keine PRobs mehr, sollten laut Blozzard auch nicht sein. Siehe da Fehler 37 am 30.5.2012 :-)


Wie heißts bei Blizzard immer so schön. Never Play on a Patch Day.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (30. Mai 2012)

Wo ist diese von sovielen Spielern angepriesene Qualität von Blizzard ?


----------



## Seltsam (30. Mai 2012)

Server Status

Scheinen bis auf die Hardcore Server auch wieder alles down zu sein.


----------



## muffel28 (30. Mai 2012)

Seltsam schrieb:


> Server Status
> 
> Scheinen bis auf die Hardcore Server auch wieder alles down zu sein.




dIESE Seite glaub ich stimmt eher nicht. Die sieht genauso aus auch wenn Blizzard die Server runterfährt. Vor allem das Hardcore AH gibts ja noch nicht oder. Echtgeld kommt ja erst.


----------



## redhenko (30. Mai 2012)

Probiert,s mal auf dem Nordamerikanischen server ^^ komo......da funtzt es aber so was von ...hmmmmmmmmm...

mfg red


----------



## Falanor (30. Mai 2012)

Genial, grad rumprobiert, die ganze Zeit Fehler 37, dann auf einmal öffnet sich dieses dreiteilige Verbindenfenster, 2 Sekunden später Fehler 73. Danach wieder 37. Dabei mag ich doch eigentlich die Zahlern 3 und 7...




muffel28 schrieb:


> Wie heißts bei Blizzard immer so schön. Never Play on a Patch Day.



Ich spiel(te) immer gerne an Patchtagen, in WoW war da (früher) immer der grösste Serverzusammenhalt und die beste Community


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Mai 2012)

1. Du musst nur deinen Avatar auf einen D3-Avatar umändern, um wieder Schreibrechte zu erhalten 
2. Auch wenn es natürlich ärgerlich ist, man kann das Ganze freundlicher formulieren, Netiquette&Forenregeln sind hier die Stichwörter


----------



## Potpotom (30. Mai 2012)

Also das jetzt noch solche Serverprobleme sind ist schon sensationell, sensationell schlecht.


----------



## Vyren (30. Mai 2012)

Beruhigt euch doch meine Güte...

Das hier Leute Handgreiflichkeiten in die Wege leiten nur weil die Server nicht online sind, sind wir nun am untersten Niveau gekommen oder wie?

Es ist nur ein Server, geht raus an die Luft schaut mal zur Abwechslung die Simpsons oder whatever in paar Stunden laufen die Server sowieso wieder

Und wenn hier einige zu Handgreiflichkeiten greifen wollen dann würd' ich mich fragen ob sie in der Kindheit irgendwas verpasst haben...
Wenn ihr euch Mal von der Seite betrachtet seht ihr mehr als blöd aus, aber das juckt euch wohl nicht... mein Beileid... Moment... sorry, dafür kann ich kein Beileid ausdrücken....

Cheers Vyren


PS: Bei mir gehts auch nicht, jetzt mache ich Selbstmord...

[attachment=12702:y-u-no-guy.jpg]
 ...yuno?!


----------



## Jonestone (30. Mai 2012)

Mir reichts langsam! heute war erst mein account gehackt, jetzt sind die server schon wieder überlastet!


Mitlerweile wird es lächerlich!


----------



## Potpotom (30. Mai 2012)

Vyren schrieb:


> Es ist nur ein Server, geht raus an die Luft schaut mal zur Abwechslung die Simpsons oder whatever in paar Stunden laufen die Server sowieso wieder
> 
> Und wenn hier einige zu Handgreiflichkeiten greifen wollen dann würd' ich mich fragen ob sie in der Kindheit irgendwas verpasst haben...
> Wenn ihr euch Mal von der Seite betrachtet seht ihr mehr als blöd aus, aber das juckt euch wohl nicht... mein Beileid... Moment... sorry, dafür kann ich kein Beileid ausdrücken....
> ...


Hm, also anderen Tätigkeiten nachgehen kann ich auch wenn die Server online sind - du nicht? 
;-)

Allerdings würde das die Problembehandlung seitens Blizzard auch keinen Deut besser machen, die ist dann nämlich immer noch sensationell schlecht.


----------



## Shagkul (30. Mai 2012)

Muss schon sagen, D3 ist nicht mal ein MMO und man zahlt kein Abo, sondern lediglich den Kaufpreis. Da glaubt man halt man könnte erwarten, dass dann ein Prdokut nutzbar ist, zumindest in irgendeiner Form.

Wie jemand im offiziellen Forum geschrieben hat, man verkauft dir zwar ein Auto, gibt dir aber nur ab und zu den Schlüssel.


----------



## Teysha (30. Mai 2012)

Hehe, der Vergleich hat was.

Da lob ich mir z.B. League of Legends. DAs Spiel ist kostenlos, aber es gab auch dort mal Schwierigkeiten mit den Ranked Matches. Da das einen Monat anhielt, wurden alle betroffenen Spieler, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt eingeloggt haben, mit Bonuspunkten vergütet. Tolle Sache und der Groll war vergessen - unabhängig davon... LoL ist UMSONST! Man müsste also nicht zwingend so etwas erwarten.


----------



## rabold008 (30. Mai 2012)

alles beim alten ^^


----------



## punkten1304 (30. Mai 2012)

Vyren schrieb:


> Beruhigt euch doch meine Güte...
> 
> Das hier Leute Handgreiflichkeiten in die Wege leiten nur weil die Server nicht online sind, sind wir nun am untersten Niveau gekommen oder wie?
> 
> ...



 mein gott und wann versteh Leute wie du endlich, das sie diese Sinnlosen dummen Sprüche mal endlich lassen könnten?? Ich habe das Spiel gekaut und erwarte mal langsam das sie nach 2 Wochen es doch IMMERHIN gebacken bekommen, bald 24h nach aufspielen eines verschwindend großen patches, die Leute alle auf die Server zu bekommen! Und wenn ich abends nach Hause komme von de Arbeit dann will ich auch zocken wenn ich grade lust drauf hab! und Blizz hat dafür zu sorgen! wenn sie einen schon so einschränken mit dem onlinezwang, dann sollte zu 99% sichergestellt sein das auch genug Kapazitäten vorhanden sind damit die leute ihr Spiel, was nich nur eben 5€ gekostet hat, auch spielen können!

Wenn du im Supermarkt stehst und dort wollen 100 Leute zur kasse und es bleibt nur eine offen, ja dann chillt er wahrscheinlich auch noch drauf gel  da brauch man sich auch nicht aufregen gel


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2012)

Du hast es gekaut? Wie hats geschmeckt? Hast du es gewürzt?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MwSkC85TDgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Teysha (30. Mai 2012)

punkten1304 schrieb:


> wenn sie einen schon so einschränken mit dem onlinezwang, dann sollte zu 99% sichergestellt sein das auch genug Kapazitäten vorhanden sind damit die leute ihr Spiel, was nich nur eben 5€ gekostet hat, auch spielen können!



GEnau das ist der Punkt. Ich mein, ich werd es überleben nicht spielen zu können. Aber es gab mal ne Zeit, da kaufte ich ein Spiel, gab meinen Spielcode ein, installierte es und konnte zocken. Jetzt MUSS ja alles online sein. Das ist schon arg lächerlich...


----------



## Cyborg1972 (30. Mai 2012)

Die neue Zahl des Teufels ist ist nicht mehr "666" , sondern "37"  , die macht sehr viele Menschen schlechtgelaunt und böse : )
Von den Jahren der Planung für D3 hätten die Server auch ein paar Tage abbekommen sollen ...


----------



## Noxiel (30. Mai 2012)

Die gröbsten Verbalelfmeter habe ich an dieser Stelle entfernt. Denkt bitte beim Verfassen eurer Beiträge an einen gesitteten Umgangston.


----------



## Arosk (30. Mai 2012)

Beschweren schön und gut, aber wenn man das Zeugs im offiziellen Forum schon liest... Bringt keinen von beiden Seiten etwas.

Durchzudrehen oder ähnliches bringt nichts, und falls man wirklich so dringend spielen möchte kann man sich auf dem US Server einloggen.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (30. Mai 2012)

Oh man grrrrrrr... en kumpel gerade eben von der Arbeit gekommen und einfach eingeloggt... zockt fröhlich. Ich sitz hier seit 2 Std. wie der letzte Junkie auf kalten Entzug und versuche Einzuloggen


----------



## Teysha (30. Mai 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Beschweren schön und gut, aber wenn man das Zeugs im offiziellen Forum schon liest... Bringt keinen von beiden Seiten etwas.
> 
> Durchzudrehen oder ähnliches bringt nichts, und falls man wirklich so dringend spielen möchte kann man sich auf dem US Server einloggen.




Also ganz so einfach finde ich das nicht. Denn deine höherstufigen Charaktere sind nun mal auf dem EU-Server. Da hilft auch lustiges Twink ziehen nichts und ist auch nicht so spannend Klasse XY zum zweiten mal anzuspielen.

Es geht sich ja auch etwas um das Prinzip. Ich habe das Spiel gekauft, ich möchte es spielen und nicht abhängig sein von einem Server, mit dem ich kaum was am Hut habe, da ich eh solo spiele. Aber wie gesagt: gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Laura77 (30. Mai 2012)

so, nach Fehler 37 kommt jetzt Fehler 74, langsam werd ich auch sauer


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Mai 2012)

Wir sollten uns lieber freuen, dass Blizz Kritik ernst nimmt und Leute dafür abstellt, die Patches schreiben um Balancing einzuführen und Dinge zu beheben.
Und wenn Diablo 3 genausogut behandelt wird wie D2, werde ich es lange spielen.
In D2 gabs nach vielen Jahren noch ab und zu mal nen kleinen gratis Kontentpatch, und mal ganz ehrlich:

Wer glaubt, dass Blizzard was davon hat, wenn niemand Diablo 3 spielen kann.
Die haben im auch ein Interesse das ihre Kunden (die bald massig Geld mit dem Echtgeld AH in die Kassen spülen) spielen.

Ich spiel lieber mal einen Abend nicht und hab nen Patch, als wie in gewissen anderen Spielen monatelang Exploits zu haben, die nicht gefixt oder bestraft werden.


----------



## Topsecret (30. Mai 2012)

Und der nächste Fehler der dann kommt ist der Fehler 111 )

"grins"


----------



## muffel28 (30. Mai 2012)

Blizzard hat die Battle Net Server Runtergefahren. Steht im Log In. 

Wenn der doofe Onlinezwang net sofort aufgehoben wird fürs Solospielen, denke ich das man das Game in ein paar Jahren nicht mehr zocken kann wenn alle Server dann runtergefahren werden *GG*


----------



## Vyren (30. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Hm, also anderen Tätigkeiten nachgehen kann ich auch wenn die Server online sind - du nicht?
> ;-)





Ich hab mich auch nur darauf bezogen, dass die Server offline sind... aber das ist nicht in jedem Verständnis anzutreffen... und wenn du Mal davon ausgehst das es "jetzt" um das Problem 37 handelt dann wirst du auch "jetzt" drüber schreiben und nicht die Zukunft vorhersagen (:


----------



## Laura77 (30. Mai 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich spiel lieber mal einen Abend nicht und hab nen Patch, als wie in gewissen anderen Spielen monatelang Exploits zu haben, die nicht gefixt oder bestraft werden.



Wenn es denn nur ein Abend wäre, aber ich befürchte es werden noch mehrere Abende folgen wenn man mal so die letzten Tage betrachtet.
Ich bin wirklich ein geduldiger Mensch, warum können die nicht über Nacht patchen, von mir aus auch den ganzen Vormittag. 
Abends wenn der normalo Arbeitende Mensch noch bissl zocken will, sich darauf gefreut hat, das ärgert mich. 
Auch gegen zwei Stunden Patch hätte ich nichts, aber das geht ja schon den ganzen Abend. Keine Ahnung wann es angefangen hat. Ich versuch es ja erst seit drei Stunden^^


----------



## Vyren (30. Mai 2012)

punkten1304 schrieb:


> mein gott und wann versteh Leute wie du endlich, das sie diese Sinnlosen dummen Sprüche mal endlich lassen könnten?? Ich habe das Spiel gekaut und erwarte mal langsam das sie nach 2 Wochen es doch IMMERHIN gebacken bekommen, bald 24h nach aufspielen eines verschwindend großen patches, die Leute alle auf die Server zu bekommen! Und wenn ich abends nach Hause komme von de Arbeit dann will ich auch zocken wenn ich grade lust drauf hab! und Blizz hat dafür zu sorgen! wenn sie einen schon so einschränken mit dem onlinezwang, dann sollte zu 99% sichergestellt sein das auch genug Kapazitäten vorhanden sind damit die leute ihr Spiel, was nich nur eben 5&#8364; gekostet hat, auch spielen können!
> 
> Wenn du im Supermarkt stehst und dort wollen 100 Leute zur kasse und es bleibt nur eine offen, ja dann chillt er wahrscheinlich auch noch drauf gel  d*a brauch man sich auch nicht aufregen gel *





Dann sollten die Leute auch mal verstehen, mal mit Wörtern umzugehen und nicht sofort zur Faust zu greifen 
Zum gekauten Spiel, taste good?

Leider arbeitet Blizzard an vielen Sachen... Titan, MoP, und anderen patches
Und wenn du einen Router kaufst sollte das Internet auch sofort laufen wa?  Und wenn nicht verprügelst du den Router und dann läuft er?

Leider gibt es in meinem Gebiet keinen Supermarkt der 100 Leute auf einmal anlockt... maximal 25 und 9 davon suchen nach dem Klopapier (:

Und da du es auch schon ansprichst... (psst! Das fett-gedruckte) gel? 

&#8364;dit: Ich hab auch Diablo 5 Tage gedownloaded weil es immer ein Problem gab und lebe immer noch... und das du ein Abend nicht spielen kannst bringt dich zur Weißglut... zu wenig Geduld?


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Mai 2012)

> Wenn es denn nur ein Abend wäre, aber ich befürchte es werden noch mehrere Abende folgen wenn man mal so die letzten Tage betrachtet.



Ja vermutlich einen Tag im Monat.
Dem entsprechend haben sie ein Uptime von 97%.

Nehmen wir mal an du wirst Diablo 3 6 Monate zocken, dann hast du von 182 Tagen etwa 6 die du nicht spielen kannst.
176 Tage = 4224 Stunden.
50 Euro hat dich das Spiel gekostet 
Dann hast du etwa einen Cent pro Stunden gelöhnt, in dem du das Spiel potenziell hättest spielen können...

Durch Arbeiten (sofern vorhanden), schlafen und auf dem Klo hocken wirst du mehr Geld verlieren, als durch Wartungsarbeiten .


----------



## Laura77 (30. Mai 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ja vermutlich einen Tag im Monat.
> Dem entsprechend haben sie ein Uptime von 97%.



wenn es denn so sein wird bin ich ruhig


----------



## Laura77 (30. Mai 2012)

Vyren schrieb:


> Dann sollten die Leute auch mal verstehen, mal mit Wörtern umzugehen und nicht sofort zur Faust zu greifen
> Zum gekauten Spiel, taste good?



und einen vergessenen Buchstaben sollte man überlesen^^


----------



## Sethek (30. Mai 2012)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Und der nächste Fehler der dann kommt ist der Fehler 111 )
> 
> "grins"



Wenn sie dann mal bei 303 bzw. 414 angekommen sind, wirds ernst. Ich hab den großen shitstorm von damals selber nur mit knapper Not überlebt


----------



## Caps-lock (30. Mai 2012)

Ich hab nich gejammert und darf jetzt brav spielen :>.


----------



## Laura77 (30. Mai 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich hab nich gejammert und darf jetzt brav spielen :>.



AHA, ich darf noch nicht.. grummel, könnte jetzt eine Verschwörungstheorie aufsetzen 
nee, ich nutz die Gelegenheit um vor 12 ins Bett zu gehen


----------



## Arosk (31. Mai 2012)

Yay zweiter Tag in Folge wo ich nicht spielen kann!

Soll keine Beschwerde sein, ich freu mich


----------



## Garbad (31. Mai 2012)

Ja ich find's auch super. Weiter so!


----------



## Shagkul (31. Mai 2012)

Das schöne ist ja, bei nem MMO kannst du die Leute mit kostenloser Spielzeit beschwichtigen, aber wie wollen sie das hier machen?


----------



## Potpotom (31. Mai 2012)

Es ist sooooo toll, nahezu fantastisch.


----------



## Potpotom (31. Mai 2012)

Jetzt mal im Ernst... was machen die wenn das Echtzeit-AH draussen ist und einem bei 2 aufeinander folgenden Tagen die Möglichkeit genommen wird das irgendwer drauf bieten darf. Kostet es schon etwas einfach nur etwas einzustellen oder fallen Gebühren tatsâchlich erst an wenn etwas verkauft wurde? Weiß das jemand?

EDIT: Sry für Doppelpost... sollte egtl. ein Edit werden und kein Zitat.


----------



## Derulu (31. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Kostet es schon etwas einfach nur etwas einzustellen oder fallen Gebühren tatsâchlich erst an wenn etwas verkauft wurde? Weiß das jemand?



Zweiteres...wurde doch während der Beta geändert (eben weil mal schnell ein Serverproblem sein kann)


----------



## Potpotom (31. Mai 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Zweiteres...wurde doch während der Beta geändert (eben weil mal schnell ein Serverproblem sein kann)


Ah ok... konnte die Beta leider nicht spielen und hatte mich nicht zu viel mit Vorberichten beschäftigt da ich mich überraschen lassen wollte.

Dank dir - dann laufen sie da wenigstens keine Gefahr. 

Ich hoffe echt die patchen einen Offline-Modus nach und bestehen erst auf den Login wenn man das AH nutzen will, das Spiel an sich muss man ja so oder so verlassen.


----------



## ohh (31. Mai 2012)

naja mit dem echtgeld auktionshaus stell ich mir das schon problematisch vor, da du im grunde um einen großen teil deines ertrages bei der versteigerung betrogen wirst, da ja kurz vor ende einer auktion die heiße phase ist und da eventuell nochmla große sprünge gemacht werden.


----------



## Mayestic (31. Mai 2012)

ohh schrieb:


> naja mit dem echtgeld auktionshaus stell ich mir das schon problematisch vor, da du im grunde um einen großen teil deines ertrages bei der versteigerung betrogen wirst, da ja kurz vor ende einer auktion die heiße phase ist und da eventuell nochmla große sprünge gemacht werden.



dann verkaufste deine diablo3 items wie die letzten 10 jahre bei diablo2 eben weiterhin über ebay. 
ich seh da das problem nicht. es stehn jetzt schon genug items auf ebay zum verkauf da brauchts kein echtgeldauktionshaus im spiel.


----------



## Hagres (31. Mai 2012)

Es wäre schön wenn die PC Games, zu der ihr ja auch gehört, endlich mal die 9x% Wertung revidieren würde aufgrund der ganzen Server Probleme. Jedes andere Spiel hätte inder Zeitschrift ne 2x Bewertung bekommen aber ein Spiel aus dem Hause Blizzard ist da natürlich die Ausnahme.


----------



## Teysha (31. Mai 2012)

Ich werde es eh nicht nutzen, deswegen hat es keine Relevanz für mich. Aber.. schon wieder die Server fritte.. Das hat schon Slapstick  Ich sehe es als Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl. Hab morgen eh meine zweite Prüfungsklausur und werde noch etwas lernen ( bnicht, dass ich das nicht schon davor tat ;D ). Es sollte aber kein Dauerzustand bei Blizz werden, wenn immer zur Rush Hour die Ampeln ausfallen...


----------



## Windelwilli (31. Mai 2012)

Komisch, das die amerikanischen Server funktionieren.....


----------



## Derulu (31. Mai 2012)

Hagres schrieb:


> Es wäre schön wenn die PC Games, zu der ihr ja auch gehört, endlich mal die 9x% Wertung revidieren würde aufgrund der ganzen Server Probleme. Jedes andere Spiel hätte inder Zeitschrift ne 2x Bewertung bekommen aber ein Spiel aus dem Hause Blizzard ist da natürlich die Ausnahme.



Ich bin zwar kein Mitarbeiter des Computec Verlages, ABER:

Probleme mit der Hardwareperipherie sagen nur nichts über die Qualität der Software aus und fließen im Normalfall doch gar nicht in die Bewertungen mit ein...


----------



## huhuhaha (31. Mai 2012)

Die Heldenliste läd nicht beim Einloggen ... einfach warten oder ganz oft versuchen?


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2012)

Und ein weiterer Abend an dem die Server überlastet sind...*kopfschüttel*



> Scrainzo
> Customer Service
> Hallo an alle,
> 
> ...



Ja nee...


----------



## Geloran (1. Juni 2012)

Also so langsam muss ich sagen, kann ich die Koreaner, die ihr Geld zurückverlangen, verstehen. Ich bin gerade mitten aus heiterem Himmel beim Bosskampf rausgeflogen, und komme nicht mehr ins Spiel. AM HELLICHTEN TAG, und mehr als zwei wochen nach Release, sind die Serverprobleme offenbar immer noch nicht in den Griff zu kriegen. So geil, wie das Spiel auch sein mag, und so sehr es mich derzeit auch an den Rechner fesselt, es ist doch der größte Fehler seitens Blizzard gewesen, Diablo 3 ausschließlich online laufen zu lassen. Ganz ehrlich, ich hätte liebend gerne darauf verzichtet, mit jedem meiner charaktere zu jeder Zeit in ner Gruppe spielen zu können, wenn ich dafür wenigstens Spielen könnte, wann ich das wollte, und nicht, wann die Serverstruktur von Blizzard es zulässt


----------



## muffel28 (1. Juni 2012)

Bei mir eben das selbe! Fehlermeldung mit der Gruppe obwohl ich solo spielte und kein Login mehr möglich.


----------



## Geloran (1. Juni 2012)

Und dafür hab ich mir dann extra den WoW-Jahrespass geholt...hätte ich mir das Spiel mal so gekauft, dann würde ich jetzt zu Karstadt gehen, nen Mordsradau machen und meine Kohle wieder kriegen


----------



## Set0 (1. Juni 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> Bei mir eben das selbe! Fehlermeldung mit der Gruppe obwohl ich solo spielte und kein Login mehr möglich.


Dito... so langsam wird es dann doch ein wenig ärgerlich!


----------



## Survíver (1. Juni 2012)

Eig. war ich bist jetzt ziemlich verständnissvoll gegenüber Blizzard, aber solangsam reichts mir.
Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass die Kohle ohne Ende haben, könnten die echt mal leistungsstärkere Server zur Verfügung stellen .


----------



## muffel28 (1. Juni 2012)

Das mit den Servern glaub ich schon lange nicht, vor allem da seit dem gestrigen Patch von Vormittag das Game mit einem Fehler beendet und dann Server voll sind mitteilung kommt. Glaub eher das das Game selbst immer mehr Fehler bekommt durch Patches und Blizzard den Server nur als Ausrede nimmt.


----------



## Survíver (1. Juni 2012)

> Das mit den Servern glaub ich schon lange nicht, vor allem da seit dem gestrigen Patch von Vormittag das Game mit einem Fehler beendet und dann Server voll sind mitteilung kommt. Glaub eher das das Game selbst immer mehr Fehler bekommt durch Patches und Blizzard den Server nur als Ausrede nimmt.



Kann auch gut sein, nur Fehler 37 is ja schonmal serverbedingt.
Da fragt man sich echt was Blizzard 11 Jahre gemacht hat .


----------

